# [RISOLTO] gestire  (snellire) package.*

## uoslagelo

Ciao gentooiniani,

non so se accade lo stesso nei vostri sistemi, ma i miei package.* sono diventati dei papiri. Vuoi un po per smanettamenti vari, prove ed esperimenti, diventa quasi inevitabile smascherare qualche ebuild (che con il tempo diventano un po più di qualche).

Mi stavo chiedendo se esistesse un tool che controlli se i pacchetti smascherati sono installati o meno. Nel caso in cui non fossero installati li elimina da package.keywords e company. Sarebbe veramente utile...Last edited by uoslagelo on Sat Apr 03, 2010 2:10 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Ic3M4n

eix-test-obsolete però poi devi editarli a manina

----------

## uoslagelo

ottimo! Chiedere qualcosa di automatizzato sarebbe stato troppo eheheh

Grazie per la dritta

----------

## darkmanPPT

un modo automatico c'e`

```
cat regenPackageKeywords.sh                                                                                                          

#!/bin/sh                                                                                                                                      

KEYWORDS="/etc/portage/package.keywords"

UNMASK="/etc/portage/package.unmask"

mv ${KEYWORDS} ${KEYWORDS}~

mv ${UNMASK} ${UNMASK}~

echo "Rewriting package.keywords"

equery -N l -i | sed -nre '/(M~|M | ~)/ s/(^.+\] | \(.+$)//gp' | sed -re 's/^/=/g' >> ${KEYWORDS}

echo "Rewriting package.unmask"

ALL=$(wc -l ${KEYWORDS} | awk '{print $1}')

COUNT=0

while read KEYWORD; do

        COUNT=$[$COUNT + 1]

        echo -ne " $[${COUNT} * 100 / ${ALL}]% finished\r"

        emerge -pv ${KEYWORD} | grep "package.mask" &>/dev/null && echo ${KEYWORD} >> ${UNMASK}

done < ${KEYWORDS}

echo "                                               "

echo "Done"

```

questo è lo script scaricato chissà quando e chissà dove (non ricordo) che mi sistema il package.*

----------

## ago

 *uoslagelo wrote:*   

> Mi stavo chiedendo se esistesse un tool che controlli se i pacchetti smascherati sono installati o meno. Nel caso in cui non fossero installati li elimina da package.keywords e company. Sarebbe veramente utile...

 

Si può fare uno script che faccia il lavoro che ti serve   :Cool: 

----------

